# BART Service Advisory



## DowneasterPassenger (Jul 8, 2010)

> BART Service Advisory, July 8, 2010: There is a station closure at 12th St. Oakland City Center due to a civil disturbance.


That's one you don't see every day.


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2010)

Think they may be upset cause the "Prince" is leaving Cleveland for Miami?


----------



## DowneasterPassenger (Jul 9, 2010)

I just got another alert saying 19th St. is closed now too for the same reason. That's a 7-block civil disturbance!


----------



## AlanB (Jul 9, 2010)

As noted in another topic under the Amtrak forum, the verdict in the trial for the BART officer that shot someone on the platform came in a few hours ago. Since he was not convicted of the most major crimes, many are upset with the verdict.


----------



## tp49 (Jul 9, 2010)

Oakland is known for its riots. There was one tonight in the wake of the BART police verdict. Thankfully this one doesn't seem to be as bad as it could have been.


----------

